

Quora Moves Beyond Writing to Curating - tokenadult
http://allthingsd.com/20111219/quora-moves-beyond-writing-to-curating/

======
tokenadult
I see that Hacker News readers mostly aren't talking up Quora.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3334791>

~~~
webwanderings
I like their weekly email newsletter. It is curated well for the best content.
I don't use the service or visit their site.

